# Squeaks in cabin and from seat: Any solutions?



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

My XT is squeaking in two places: the front driver's seat and the inside of the driver's door. The seat squeaks when I sit down or shift in the seat when turning or even readjusting my foot from the gad pedal. When I drive, I like to keep my left knee bent at 90-degrees. My knee rests on the side seat handle (where the window/lock controls are). The least bit of pressure makes the vinyl squeak. There some kind of friction caused as my knee rests on the side. Any suggestions on how to fix this (apart from suggesting I lower my leg or lose weight)? ;-) Thanks!

Paul


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

pgames38 said:


> My XT is squeaking in two places: the front driver's seat and the inside of the driver's door. The seat squeaks when I sit down or shift in the seat when turning or even readjusting my foot from the gad pedal. When I drive, I like to keep my left knee bent at 90-degrees. My knee rests on the side seat handle (where the window/lock controls are). The least bit of pressure makes the vinyl squeak. There some kind of friction caused as my knee rests on the side. Any suggestions on how to fix this (apart from suggesting I lower my leg or lose weight)? ;-) Thanks!
> 
> Paul


When I first bought my XT I had squeaks all over, mostly in the dash though. Anyway the dealership I bought it from tightened a lot of screws and put some foam padding in any spots that had a gap bound to move. If you can find the screws and tighten them it may be enough. Good luck!

Oh, I still have a squeak in the back somewhere, haven't figured out where exactly. I think it may be the floor of the trunk. Anyone fixed the rear squeaks before?


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

The inside cover for the panaroof squeaks when it is pushed back. When I close it to shut out the sun, the squeaks disappear. Anyone else have this problem? It's only minor and I still love my X-Trail.

xedmonton


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

I get the squeak from the sunroof also. My only other aqueak comed from one of the rear seats. I think that Jalal had a solution for this in another thread.
Still love the Xty.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

UPDATE:

I went to my Nissan dealer Friday (2 hour drive). They corrected the squeaking problem in the left front door panel. Turns out the noise was caused by the inside switch rubbing against plastic. This was under warranty so it didn't cost me a cent. As for the seat, it's still squeaking despite the mechanic lubricating the springs. We'll get it checked again during our next visit.


----------

